# Những màn tụt bikini "để đời" của sao Hollywood



## Xinh (19 Tháng tám 2012)

Không ít sao Hollywood gặp phải nhiều phen hớ hênh vì những bộ bikini 2 mảnh gợi cảm.                                                  	_

_​ _




_
_*Rihanna* không chỉ "mắc lỗi" với bikini một lần._​ _




	Cánh tay của* Lindsay Lohan* không thể "che chở" cho vòng một trong trường hợp này._​ _




	Bikini của *Maria Fowler* như đang "rơi tự do" vậy!_​ _




	Khoảnh khắc hớ hênh của _*Michelle Rodriguez*​ _




	Đôi gò bồng đảo "nghịch ngợm" của *Paris Hilton*_​ _



_
_*Heidi Montag* "đánh vật" với k__huôn ngực quá đầy đặn của mình._​ _



_
_Cậu nhóc tinh nghịch khiến mẹ __*Courteney Cox* một phen ngượng "chín mặt"_​ _




	Sự chênh lệch quá lớn giữa vòng 1 khủng của *Coco* và bikini "tin hin"_​ _




*Katy Perry* mải chơi để sóng đánh tụt quần_​ _



_
*Aubrey O'Dung *_lúng túng chỉnh sửa bikini giữa biển._​ _

_
*Serena Williams *_quá thích thú với môn lướt sóng mà không để ý đến chuyện "lộ hàng"_​


----------

